
Show HN: Realtime Hacker News RSS feeds (firehose, comments, search, and more) - edavis
https://github.com/edavis/hnrss
======
MzHN
Does anyone know of a feed that has implemented a way to view top comments as
part of the feed item summary/content?

Maybe with an image (SVG?) or an iframe?

~~~
edavis
OP here. I don't know of a feed that does this.

However, something like that should be relatively simple to build.

HN's API ([https://hn.algolia.com/api](https://hn.algolia.com/api)) can access
all comments in a post. Should just be a matter of collecting all top-level
comments, sorting by points, and sticking the top few into the RSS
<description> element.

I'll consider adding this as an optional feature in hnrss. Would need to add
caching, though, as each feed request would generate 20 separate API requests.

------
prohor
I'm using this reader for HN: [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) It
isn't RSS but converts to a timeline - very convenient to use.

